# Timeshare Pet Peeves.......



## mdurette (Nov 2, 2018)

Just for fun.   What are your Pet Peeves when you check into a room and find it has...…

For me:  It the bedding.  It simply grosses me out when I see an old polyester bed spread.  Rip it off only to find one of those foam type blankets.   Trifecta for me will be if the bed then has no mattress pad.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 2, 2018)

Cockroaches and fleas (HICV Hill Country)


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2018)

mdurette said:


> Just for fun.   What are your Pet Peeves when you check into a room and find it has...…
> 
> For me:  It the bedding.  It simply grosses me out when I see an old polyester bed spread.  Rip it off only to find one of those foam type blankets.   Trifecta for me will be if the bed then has no mattress pad.



Or when the bed is so worn, the mattress tilts down slightly toward the headboard, so you feel like you're sleeping downhill.  Not just in timeshares, but cheap hotels, too. I really dislike that.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Nov 2, 2018)

DrQ said:


> Cockroaches and fleas (HICV Hill Country)


And bedbugs! Fortunately, we never found any, but DW pulls up the corners of sheets, just to make sure. We've found cockroaches in plenty of nice places, usually in tropical locations. If everybody kept food closed up and took out the trash every night, they wouldn't be as much of a problem. We always like finding geckos because they eat the bugs.

My pet peeve is unreliable wi-fi, or wi-fi that requires a multi-step signon every time you want to use it.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 2, 2018)

No ice. I love that most Worldmarks now have the cleaning staff start the ice maker. Gotta have my DCPIAGWI as soon as I get settled (Diet Cherry Pepsi in a glass with ice). Sipping now in Solvang!


----------



## artringwald (Nov 2, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> No ice. I love that most Worldmarks now have the cleaning staff start the ice maker. Gotta have my DCPIAGWI as soon as I get settled (Diet Cherry Pepsi in a glass with ice). Sipping now in Solvang!


First thing I do when I get settled is to head to the pool side bar, and let them make a mai tai for me.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 2, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> No ice.


I don't have a problem with that. I really want "fresh" ice in my unit. I don't want other people's nasty fingers in it.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 2, 2018)

Flat as a pancake foam slab pillows.


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2018)

[QUOTE="artringwald, post: 2208185
My pet peeve is unreliable wi-fi, or wi-fi that requires a multi-step signon every time you want to use it.[/QUOTE]

I have to agree with you here. Luckily, I haven’t had any issues with beds or bugs but the multiple sign-ons are a pain.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 2, 2018)

artringwald said:


> We've found cockroaches in plenty of nice places, usually in tropical locations.


Cockroaches or palmetto bugs? We have seen Palmetto bugs before, but German cockroaches are another matter altogether.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 2, 2018)

mdurette said:


> For me: It the bedding. It simply grosses me out when I see an old polyester bed spread. Rip it off only to find one of those foam type blankets. Trifecta for me will be if the bed then has no mattress pad.



I agree! One of the first things I do is pull off the bedspread and put it in the closet, no matter where we stay.  A few timeshares we have stayed at recently have done away with a bedspread. Instead they have a 2nd top sheet over a blanket with a decorative band of heavy fabric across the foot of the bed. Another pet peeve with the bedding is fitted sheets that are not made for deep mattresses so the corners pop off. I picked up a set of sheet garter straps at the dollar store and now carry them in our timeshare box.

My other pet peeve is kitchens with no space for food. We eat probably 75% of our meals in the unit and it drives me crazy when the cupboards are full of 'stuff' and there isn't even a shelf for groceries, let alone the spices and condiments I bring.


~Diane


----------



## Fredflintstone (Nov 2, 2018)

A room that stinks in smoke. Yuk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 2, 2018)

Salespeople lurking in the lobby...


----------



## DrQ (Nov 2, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Salespeople lurking in the lobby...


Just don't look them in the eye and say: "Uhh, she's not my wife ..."


----------



## Fredflintstone (Nov 2, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Salespeople lurking in the lobby...



Oh yeah. I feel like a juicy lamb chop ready to be devoured when those sales dudes are eyeing me up and down to assess whether I have deep pockets or not.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrQ (Nov 2, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Salespeople lurking in the lobby...


Like I said, cockroaches and fleas ...


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 2, 2018)

DrQ said:


> I don't have a problem with that. I really want "fresh" ice in my unit. I don't want other people's nasty fingers in it.



They dump the old ice, start the machine up, and stick a sticker on the side of the freezer making it unable to be opened without removing the sticker. Sticker says ice is fresh. This is Worldmark, would guess Wyndham does the same.


----------



## bluehende (Nov 2, 2018)

Having to run that gauntlet of sales after checking in.    I am usually tired from the drive and just want to unpack and drink the one cold beer I have just unpacked.  My latest at Massanutten when the first no was not taken. " I just drove 12 hrs and if we play this game any longer neither one of us is going to enjoy it and everyone in this room will know it."  I got that parking pass pretty quickly with the only one laughing being my wife.  I had already warned her that being exhausted my tolerance level could make this interaction interesting.  My wife later told me she was laughing because of the group of sales weasels.  We were the only ones there so they were all moving in to gang up  trying to convince me.  I uttered my snark and they supposedly all took two steps back to say this one is all yours.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 2, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> They dump the old ice, start the machine up, and stick a sticker on the side of the freezer making it unable to be opened without removing the sticker. Sticker says ice is fresh. This is Worldmark, would guess Wyndham does the same.


Good system


----------



## heathpack (Nov 2, 2018)

Definitely the “owner update-parking pass-concierge-discount coupon book” BS.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Nov 2, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Definitely the “owner update-parking pass-concierge-discount coupon book” BS.



Yup. Their first impression is lying to you with parking pass so they can keep lying on the sales floor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 2, 2018)

absolutely the delay in checkin to attempt to schedule a sales presentation!  especially if you are checking in late in the evening and just want to go to your room!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 3, 2018)

moonstone said:


> I agree! One of the first things I do is pull off the bedspread and put it in the closet, no matter where we stay.  A few timeshares we have stayed at recently have done away with a bedspread. Instead they have a 2nd top sheet over a blanket with a decorative band of heavy fabric across the foot of the bed. Another pet peeve with the bedding is fitted sheets that are not made for deep mattresses so the corners pop off. I picked up a set of sheet garter straps at the dollar store and now carry them in our timeshare box.
> 
> My other pet peeve is kitchens with no space for food. We eat probably 75% of our meals in the unit and it drives me crazy when the cupboards are full of 'stuff' and there isn't even a shelf for groceries, let alone the spices and condiments I bring.
> 
> ...




Great idea for the fitted sheets! I have to get some of those straps! That is my pet peeve also!

I also hate when there is nowhere to store and also prepare our food.

The other is constantly being asked to go to the Wyndham desk for keys at our home resort which I always refuse to do.

And the fact that our pool gates have not been permanently fixed once and for all after years of complaining about them.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 3, 2018)

moonstone said:


> My other pet peeve is kitchens with no space for food. We eat probably 75% of our meals in the unit and it drives me crazy when the cupboards are full of 'stuff' and there isn't even a shelf for groceries, let alone the spices and condiments I bring.
> 
> ~Diane



OOh Yes - this is my 2nd pet peeve too!!!!    I end up rearranging all their "stuff" just to make a shelf or 2 available.    Add to this tiny countertop space that is consumed by toasters, blenders, coffee pots, knife blocks and basket with your coffee supplies leaving no room for even a cutting board!

Moonstone - we would make a good team to share a room!


----------



## overthehill (Nov 3, 2018)

Our pet peeve is getting into bed and finding that housekeeping failed to completely cover the mattress with the bottom sheet such that our feet rest on bare mattress. It's the first thing we check before getting into bed. Fortunately, it's not a common occurrence but an inconvenience requiring remaking the bed when it does happen.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 3, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Flat as a pancake foam slab pillows.


And only one of these pillows per side of the bed.....


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 3, 2018)

DrQ said:


> Cockroaches or palmetto bugs? We have seen Palmetto bugs before, but German cockroaches are another matter altogether.


_Hisskrieg!_


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 3, 2018)

My pet peeve:  no night light in the bathroom.


----------



## klkaylor (Nov 3, 2018)

Changing condo in the middle of a stay


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2018)

Doesn't matter to me, but if there is no hair dryer, I'll hear about it. I strongly dislike those flimsy foam blankets. If I find a bedbug, that's not a peeve. I'm outta there!!! TS kitchens with no food pantry space are a nuisance. We carry our own night lights. I think I've probably forgotten them at least as often as packing them on leaving. Oh well, at $2 it's a small price to help the next visitor.

Jim


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 3, 2018)

When changing units during a stay, having to check out at 10 a.m. and not being able to check in to the second unit until 4 p.m.  The 8 Marriott timeshares on Hilton Head Island have solved that problem, but others have not.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 3, 2018)

Patti always has to rearrange the kitchen. The coffee cups always seem to be in the cupboard far from the coffee pot. Small coffee cups. People not be respectful of others. In August 2017 at WMTC Seaside one set of parents were letting their children use scooters in hallway and the weather outside was gorgeous.  Babies in hot tub. Unsupervised under age children in hot tub. Getting the parking pass. We have now collected about 8 of them that do not have dates on them to use at and WMTC Resorts.


----------



## bluehende (Nov 3, 2018)

Charcoal grills.  Especially since every time there is one they are those state park specials that are barely useable.  Come on people are traveling. Carrying charcoal is not an option and I do not need any errands after I get there.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 3, 2018)

overthehill said:


> Our pet peeve is getting into bed and finding that housekeeping failed to completely cover the mattress with the bottom sheet such that our feet rest on bare mattress. It's the first thing we check before getting into bed. Fortunately, it's not a common occurrence but an inconvenience requiring remaking the bed when it does happen.


Unrelated to timeshare, but we did stay a 2-star motel ($200!!!, we were desperate), and I did a bedbug check and found the mattress in a zipped up liner.


----------



## Panina (Nov 3, 2018)

The resort not being able to find my reservation even though I called the day before and confirmed....
A dirty floor...
Uncomfortable chairs on the patio....
A non stick pan that is all scratched....
The unit having a strong fragrance scent or bleach smell....
Noisy washer or dishwasher....


----------



## DrQ (Nov 3, 2018)

Panina said:


> *The resort not being able to find my reservation* even though I called the day before and confirmed....
> A dirty floor...
> Uncomfortable chairs on the patio....
> A non stick pan that is all scratched....
> ...


I've got a story on that one.

We made a reservation a HICV for FRI-FRI on Labor day weekend and they changed it to SAT-SAT without any notification!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2018)

And I almost forgot! *DULL KNIVES!! *I carry a knife sharpener now, but boy, those are aggravating if you try to do any cooking beyond making a sandwich.

Jim


----------



## Panina (Nov 3, 2018)

DrQ said:


> I've got a story on that one.
> 
> We made a reservation a HICV for FRI-FRI on Labor day weekend and they changed it to SAT-SAT without any notification!


I purchased a unit from a HOA that closed the previous year, paid my mfs and when I got there they had rented my unit as they still thought they owned it.  They found me another accommodation 3 hours later.

I did a last minute trade, called resort to confirm, got there and it disappeared. That took 2 hours to find me a room.

Traded and checked in and the next morning they told me they gave me the unit in error, the owner is here and I have to leave. Took a few hours and that was fixed too.


----------



## Chgolaw (Nov 3, 2018)

mdurette said:


> Just for fun.   What are your Pet Peeves when you check into a room and find it has...…
> 
> For me:  It the bedding.  It simply grosses me out when I see an old polyester bed spread.  Rip it off only to find one of those foam type blankets.   Trifecta for me will be if the bed then has no mattress pad.



For me, when staying more than a single week at a resort and switching units between weeks, my pet peeve is checkout at 10 am and check-in at 4 pm so you are homeless for 6 hours.  Many resorts have convenience lounges, but hotels don't have such a long gap and timeshares could narrow that interval. I am a Marriott and Hyatt owner.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 3, 2018)

Chgolaw said:


> For me, when staying more than a single week at a resort and switching units between weeks, my pet peeve is checkout at 10 am and check-in at 4 pm so you are homeless for 6 hours.  Many resorts have convenience lounges, but hotels don't have such a long gap and timeshares could narrow that interval. I am a Marriott and Hyatt owner.


In this case we will overlap the two reservations by a day.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 3, 2018)

I am living a pet peeve now -- being assigned an ADA unit. Cliff is in the shower, and in spite of me having spread one of the striped beach towels on the floor in addition to the bath mat, the bathroom is flooded and not really sloped enough for the additional floor drain to collect the excess water from the dam-less shower. I've decided yesterday's shower will have to do it for me. Now that this is the third time this has happened to us, MAYBE I'll remember to inquire at the desk as I accept keys. I suspect that they are seeing my now ever present cane. Worldmark has units designated as ADA and I never choose one of those.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh we forgot people that sneak in their Pets or falsely claim they are Assistance Animals.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 3, 2018)

Children swimming in the hot tub. Parents oblivious that their children are disturbing others.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Children swimming in the hot tub. Parents oblivious that their children are disturbing others.


That is why we vacation during the school year.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 3, 2018)

King sized beds with no king sized pillows, only multiple standard size pillows.  I like using just one pillow and if it's just standard size, I have to keep moving it all night long.  Just put two king sized pillows on the king sized bed.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 3, 2018)

I have come to hate those 3 inch triangular shelves they put in the shower.   Apparently these bathroom designers have no idea how much STUFF people keep in the shower.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 3, 2018)

Chgolaw said:


> For me, when staying more than a single week at a resort and switching units between weeks, my pet peeve is checkout at 10 am and check-in at 4 pm so you are homeless for 6 hours.  Many resorts have convenience lounges, but hotels don't have such a long gap and timeshares could narrow that interval. I am a Marriott and Hyatt owner.



If I book two or more consecutive weeks at a timeshare I always call a couple of weeks ahead of time to ask if it will be possible to stay in the same unit for the entire stay. The only time it wasn't possible is when we had 1 week in a 2 bedroom and the 2nd week in a 1 bedroom. The resort gave us a 1 bedroom that was unoccupied the night before we were moving into it so we could move straight over to it as we checked out of the previous weeks unit.

We are just finishing up a 10 night (points) stay in a small timeshare in Titusville FL with a Sunday check-out. The office is not open Sundays (and limited hours during the week) so we dropped in this morning to ask what to do with the keys when we leave in the morning. The woman in the office told us to drop the keys into the mail slot at the office when we leave. She also told us that since the office is closed Sundays there are no check ins, and  cleaning staff wont be in until Monday. DH said that sounds like we don't need to be out of our unit before 10am. The woman said that is correct, but we will have somebody check the keys in the drop box later in the afternoon to make sure everybody who was supposed to check out is out.

Since we are heading up to our timeshare in St Augustine Beach tomorrow afternoon, it looks like I don't need to worry too much about the food in the cooler getting warm waiting all day for check-in. We will likely be out of here around lunch time. 


~Diane


----------



## DrQ (Nov 4, 2018)

moonstone said:


> If I book two or more consecutive weeks at a timeshare I always call a couple of weeks ahead of time to ask if it will be possible to stay in the same unit for the entire stay.


We have done this before too.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 4, 2018)

Wow, no sales updates, must have clean dishes, clean linen no spots, good internet connections, nice pots and pans, wine glasses, no telephone calls from sales,
after check-in, two (2) bedrooms, three (3) televisions with remote controls  & sleep feature.

Big ones: must have clean bathrooms &  No pets allowed.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 4, 2018)

Deb & Bill said:


> King sized beds with no king sized pillows, only multiple standard size pillows.  I like using just one pillow and if it's just standard size, I have to keep moving it all night long.  Just put two king sized pillows on the king sized bed.



King sized beds with ONLY king sized pillows. I like using multiple soft, standard size pillows.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 4, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Children swimming in the hot tub. Parents oblivious that their children are disturbing others.




Oh yes- I hate that! Even in the pools- sometimes the kids get a bit crazy- I really think they should have two pools- one for kids and 1 for adults! But then- wow- the maintenance fees!

But- Marco Polo- OMG! UGH!!!


----------



## Cozumel Duo (Nov 4, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Oh we forgot people that sneak in their Pets or falsely claim they are Assistance Animals.



How do you determine who falsely claims their animal is an Assistance Animal? 

Although not necessary to do, I carry a statement from my MD that my animal is necessary, even though she wears nothing to ID her as a support animal.


----------



## PaulaC (Nov 4, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> When changing units during a stay, having to check out at 10 a.m. and not being able to check in to the second unit until 4 p.m.  The 8 Marriott timeshares on Hilton Head Island have solved that problem, but others have not.


How did Marriott deal with the change of units during your stay?  The Hawaii Marriott properties could learn from Hilton Head.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 4, 2018)

Cozumel Duo said:


> Although not necessary to do, I carry a statement from my MD that my animal is necessary, even though she wears nothing to ID her as a support animal.


I hope your support animal gives you the therapy you need and I don't object to ESA's.

BUT, protections of the rights of ESA's are granted state by state and prior to a stay, you may want to check with the facility on their policy on ESA's. I believe in Wisconsin, they are fully protected, but in Texas, they are not. There are only two federal protections which support ESA's; Air Carrier Access Act and The Fair Housing Act. I don't think the Fair Housing Act covers temporary housing such as Hotels/Motels which I believe Timeshares would be classified.

When I go to a Timeshare, if someone has an animal, I consider it none of my business, unless it is ill behaved. I hope your animal continues to give you the relief you need.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 4, 2018)

This is an example of the wide gap of personal preference. I prefer total darkness. When my best friend comes for a visit -- she brings her own nightlight.



vacationtime1 said:


> My pet peeve:  no night light in the bathroom.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 4, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> This is an example of the wide gap of personal preference. I prefer total darkness. When my best friend comes for a visit -- she brings her own nightlight.


I use a sleep mask.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 4, 2018)

*....and the things that go BUMP in the night.......*


----------



## am1 (Nov 4, 2018)

People smoking should be at the top of everyones list.  Even if allowed smokers should be considerate.  Do not sit down beside people, do not smoke near the kids pool, play area or where kids are.  All this happen in Mexico this past week.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 4, 2018)

am1 said:


> People smoking should be at the top of everyones list.  Even if allowed smokers should be considerate.  Do not sit down beside people, do not smoke near the kids pool, play area or where kids are.  All this happen in Mexico this past week.


In our system, there is a $250 charge for smoking in the unit.  This has been in place for about 5 years.


----------



## Panina (Nov 4, 2018)

Panina said:


> The resort not being able to find my reservation even though I called the day before and confirmed....
> A dirty floor...
> Uncomfortable chairs on the patio....
> A non stick pan that is all scratched....
> ...


Well I just checked in late last night to my home resort and what did I see, number one on my list, dirty floors and carpet that did not look vacuumed.  Looking around it wasn’t cleaned well at all.  Checked the sheets and at least that was clean.  

Early this morning my whole unit was redone after the housekeeping manager was here. The person who cleaned it today and I know for years, said she didn’t do my unit yesterday and she was upset by it.  All the years I have come here the unit was cleaned immaculately, now it is too.  I will be calling when I am back in a few months to request who I want to clean it as we have in house housekeeping.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Nov 4, 2018)

Oops. Almost forget.  Surprise fees at check out like resort fee, housekeeping fee, occupancy fee, transient fee, etc.  The MF covers all of it.  NO SURPRISES. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 4, 2018)

bluehende said:


> ...    I am usually tired from the drive and just want to unpack and drink the one cold beer I have just unpacked.
> 
> " I just drove 12 hrs and if we play this game any longer neither one of us is going to enjoy it and everyone in this room will know it."  ...
> .



I too like to pack a single cold beer so that after we're in the unit with all of our stuff and unpacked that I can enjoy a cold one (while the ice maker is starting up...).

I laughed at your comical but effective comment.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 4, 2018)

Deb & Bill said:


> King sized beds with no king sized pillows, only multiple standard size pillows.  I like using just one pillow and if it's just standard size, I have to keep moving it all night long.  Just put two king sized pillows on the king sized bed.



We're just the opposite, we hate king sized pillows!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 4, 2018)

I think everything has been covered. Top of my list: the pitch from sales to get a parking pass, bad frying pans, dull knives, no outlets available to charge devices, having the soles of my socks turn a nasty color after walking across the floors in them and noise from above from running feet and movement of furniture.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 4, 2018)

Animals that are left on their own for hours in the Condo. Dogs that bark for hours. Pets that go after other animals. Sorry I know I am going to offend some but I do not believe in emotion support animals. Nor do I believe that should be allowed in timeshares, airplanes, hotels, restaurants, etc. Assistance Animals are a different story and treated differently under federal law.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 4, 2018)

Cozumel Duo said:


> How do you determine who falsely claims their animal is an Assistance Animal?
> 
> Although not necessary to do, I carry a statement from my MD that my animal is necessary, even though she wears nothing to ID her as a support animal.



Hmmm.... To qualify under ADA, an animal must be trained in specific tasks to assist a disabled person. The person must not merely have a disability. Otherwise, 80% of America could qualify with a doctor’s note but would their animal be properly trained to accompany them in public and to behave in public spaces and in publicly used spaces like hotel and resorts?


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 4, 2018)

Glynda said:


> We're just the opposite, we hate king sized pillows!


Yet another example of personal preference. Each time I see a king size pillow I wonder who is able to sleep on such a thing.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 4, 2018)

I now dislike getting a unit with a queen size bed. We only went to king size when we moved into this house in 2011, but like that commercial on TV, a king size bed has now ruined queen for me. Cliff is just too close and every time he rolls over he wakes me up. Guess I'm getting old -- used to hate getting a king bed at a timeshare because I couldn't even touch him if I stretched my arm out, now I want my space! Every time we go to Worldmark Pismo, which only has queens, for the first few nights I'd swear we were sleeping in a double bed, he's that close.


----------



## am1 (Nov 4, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> I now dislike getting a unit with a queen size bed. We only went to king size when we moved into this house in 2011, but like that commercial on TV, a king size bed has now ruined queen for me. Cliff is just too close and every time he rolls over he wakes me up. Guess I'm getting old -- used to hate getting a king bed at a timeshare because I couldn't even touch him if I stretched my arm out, now I want my space! Every time we go to Worldmark Pismo, which only has queens, for the first few nights I'd swear we were sleeping in a double bed, he's that close.



Maybe two doubles would be better.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 4, 2018)

am1 said:


> Maybe two doubles would be better.



Hotel rooms seem to often come with two doubles. We each get our own bed the once or so per year we find ourselves in a hotel.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 5, 2018)

DrQ said:


> Good system


Last week we were at Starr Pass.  The ice maker wouldn't run.  No ice after 2 hours.  Not even a single one.  I fiddled with the paddle and ... nothing.  I couldn't see the typical slide switch that turns it on of off.  It was a GE refrigerator where the freezer is in the bottom.  I finally figured out that if I got down on my hands and knees and positioned my head about 1-1/2 from the floor and craning my neck at a 90 degree angle, that I could see the white on-off switch on the white enclosure for the ice maker.  What crappy engineering.  

But on a very positive note, I called the front desk telling them (before the hands and knees exercise) that I thought that the icemaker was bad.  They sent out two containers of ice for me.  Kudos to good customer service.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 5, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> When changing units during a stay, having to check out at 10 a.m. and not being able to check in to the second unit until 4 p.m.  The 8 Marriott timeshares on Hilton Head Island have solved that problem, but others have not.





PaulaC said:


> How did Marriott deal with the change of units during your stay?  The Hawaii Marriott properties could learn from Hilton Head.



I am curious to hear how they handle it on HHI. We just made a room change from a 1BR to a guest room between weeks at MM1 and they had our room ready at 11:45am. We were very pleased with their timing.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## jbiza (Nov 5, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> Oops. Almost forget.  Surprise fees at check out like resort fee, housekeeping fee, occupancy fee, transient fee, etc.  The MF covers all of it.  NO SURPRISES.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Agreed.

 I also *really* have a pet peeve with unreasonable deposit fees on check-in for ¨incidentals.¨ While $100.-$150. is perhaps the norm & acceptable, I don´t  think $500. is reasonable particularly when it could take up to 7-10 business days for the funds to be returned to an account ¨depending on your bank¨ is the typical reason given- which* I KNOW* does not have to be the case.

When I check out of the unit, leaving it in good condition, I would like my deposit fund$ back-*pronto.*


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 5, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Top of my list: ... no outlets available to charge devices, having the soles of my socks turn a nasty color...



I've had to unplug lamps just to add a charger.
I wear black socks, so I can't tell if they were discolored.
.


----------



## DrQ (Nov 5, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I couldn't see the typical slide switch that turns it on of off.  It was a GE refrigerator where the freezer is in the bottom.  I finally figured out that if I got down on my hands and knees and positioned my head about 1-1/2 from the floor and craning my neck at a 90 degree angle, that I could see the white on-off switch on the white enclosure for the ice maker.


That's why they put cameras on smart phones.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 5, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> I've had to unplug lamps just to add a charger.
> I wear black socks, so I can't tell if they were discolored.
> .



Oh! That just brought to mind another of my pet peeves! Low level light bulbs! Who can read by those lamps? 
I usually bright a power strip with me so I don't have to lose the lamp or clock.


----------



## plpgma (Nov 5, 2018)

Pillows are a big thing for us.  Aside from the gross factor associated with using other people's pillows, we like our own firm/cool pillows -- so we've gotten into the practice of bringing our own pillows on every timeshare trip we take.  Problem resolved!

Our continuing (and most likely forever) pet peeve is the dreaded wall of NO's that I continually have to put up each time I check-in.  Oftentimes I enjoy the dance, seeing how much I can play around with them before tiring of the same old routine, but always it's simply the same thing in the end -- and that is having to erect a wall of NO's when checking in!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 5, 2018)

My last stay at our Villa del Palmar Flamingos resort in Nuevo Vallarta we ended up arriving late because of an airplane issue. I had a two bedroom unit and they had gave my room to a wedding party that rented through their website. We arrived on Friday and had to wait until Sunday to get our unit. In the meantime, we were stuck in a crappy little studio in an odd area of the resort.

Not having my room ready is my biggest peeve. 

We stay at nice resorts and most of the time our rooms are very nice. Only twice have we move to a different resort. Once for bug infestation in a bottom floor room in Kihei and again because we found a better view at a different resort in Mazatlan. 

Bill


----------



## 2saltydawgs (Nov 5, 2018)

Nasty carpets, beds, pillows and towels that are not up to par. Sales staff that lie about needing to attend an owners update.
Valet parking only. Children under 16 in hot tubs. Waiting past posted check in time to get checked in. Attitude of registration staff.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 5, 2018)

No/few outlets near the bed.  We both use CPAP's and of course need to charge our phones.  We always bring extension cords.  Sometimes the only outlet is buried behind the bed.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 7, 2018)

My pet peeve is the uncomfortable sofa (horrible pull out couch) in the living area.  True we do not spend all day in our room, but we do like to relax and watch some TV in the evenings.  We have been lucky getting beds that are very comfortable but what drives me nuts are flat sheets used instead of fitted sheets on the beds.  Westin is famous for this and with all the MF's we pay you would think a fitted sheet could be used.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 7, 2018)

DrQ said:


> That's why they put cameras on smart phones.


...and it is what dwarfs are for....


----------



## wilma (Nov 7, 2018)

Wobbly wine bottle openers- you can barely get the corkscrew into the cork and then it’s too wobbly to work. Very annoying.


----------



## am1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Adults spending way too much time in the pool/hot tub drinking.  Just gross.  One day a product that makes the water change colour would be great.


----------



## Kel (Nov 7, 2018)

We take our own pillows if we are driving to a condo.  We take our own bright red pillow cases if we are flying.  We take Clorox wipes to clean the unit and we wash all the kitchen items/dishes we are going use before we use them.   We try to clean everything (tv remotes, etc.) before we settle into a condo.  And, we request that housekeeping only change towels.  Years ago we were at our condo when the housekeeper was finishing up our unit and she took the rag she cleaned the bathroom with and wiped the kitchen counter as she walked out the door.   It grossed us out.  Now we use our wipes after housekeeping enters and exits our room.


----------



## am1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kel said:


> We take our own pillows if we are driving to a condo.  We take our own bright red pillow cases if we are flying.  We take Clorox wipes to clean the unit and we wash all the kitchen items/dishes we are going use before we use them.   We try to clean everything (tv remotes, etc.) before we settle into a condo.  And, we request that housekeeping only change towels.  Years ago we were at our condo when the housekeeper was finishing up our unit and she took the rag she cleaned the bathroom with and wiped the kitchen counter as she walked out the door.   It grossed us out.  Now we use our wipes after housekeeping enters and exits our room.



Sadly even people in the business are that gross.  Lack of common sense or caring of the outcome.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 8, 2018)

2saltydawgs said:


> Sales staff that lie about needing to attend an owners update...


You know going in that its only a bs sales presentation and the only "need" is their need to score a sale.
As they say: "How do you know a TS salesman is lying? ... His lips are moving." So, that's par for the course.
.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 8, 2018)

wilma said:


> Wobbly wine bottle openers- you can barely get the corkscrew into the cork and then it’s too wobbly to work. Very annoying.



1.  Go out and buy a decent bottle opener and keep it in your "pack-up kit."
2.  Buy wine with screw tops.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 20, 2018)

Adding one.....no cleaner to wipe down the table and counter tops.  

I brought some Lysol wipes and all they do is streak the glass table.    Need to add windex wipes to my TS box.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 20, 2018)

Deteriorating upkeep.  The whole TS scene is declining and so are many resorts.  There are so many more options for destination accommodation today.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Deteriorating upkeep.  *The whole TS scene is declining and so are many resorts*.  There are so many more options for destination accommodation today.



Au contraire - at least not for TUG'gers!  
Information is power!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 20, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Deteriorating upkeep.  The whole TS scene is declining and so are many resorts.  There are so many more options for destination accommodation today.



I'm sorry, I have to disagree when it comes to the Hotel-branded timeshares. In the HGVC, Marriott, and Vistana systems we have not seen deterioration at all.

Sure there are MANY bad timeshare deals - including many bad Hotel branded deals, but this is real estate and it's not for everyone:

location, location, location + TUG information = timeshare winners

If you:

are not willing to spend time to learn
or
adept at the game to save money
or
don't have discretionary capital needed to manage the risk/reward

then don't play - rent.


----------



## Panina (Nov 20, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Deteriorating upkeep.  The whole TS scene is declining and so are many resorts.  There are so many more options for destination accommodation today.


Tuggers who stay informed do not have to worry about deteriorating upkeep.  I stay at the nicest places from small managed hoa resorts to the named brand.  A little research goes a long way ensuring you are going to a nice place.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 20, 2018)

I agree that the timeshares I have stayed at are far superior to hotels and AirBnB type rentals. I stay at branded resorts so we enjoy all the amenities and quality of 4 and 5 star hotels plus the space and conveniences of condos but with better upkeep. How can anyone say that timeshares are deteriorating? I think they have gotten so much better!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2018)

gnipgnop said:


> My pet peeve is the uncomfortable sofa (horrible pull out couch) in the living area.  True we do not spend all day in our room, but we do like to relax and watch some TV in the evenings.  We have been lucky getting beds that are very comfortable but what drives me nuts are flat sheets used instead of fitted sheets on the beds.  Westin is famous for this and with all the MF's we pay you would think a fitted sheet could be used.



This was in another thread - but we bring our own fitted sheet for the King size Westin Mattresses.  We use the flat sheets provided to cover the couch that have that uncomfortable material.
We also bring our own knives.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

